
Shell Scripts for Managing Markdown Notes - ryang2718
https://github.com/RyanGreenup/cadmus
======
ryang2718
Recently there was [a
thread]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23883270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23883270))
on _Notable_ and many commented that they were upset that it was no longer
open source.

This is something that actually concerned me and so I started using a lot of
`bash` scripts to emulate behaviour that I like in Notable, that way I could
use _Notable_ without the fear of being locked it but I could try and emulate
its behavior in a way that more suited my workflow.

I put the script I use [up on my _GitHub_
]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23883270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23883270))
and I recently [made a _Reddit_
post]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23883270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23883270)).
I thought maybe you guys could find them helpful or offer feedback?

~~~
zwischenzug
I did a similar thing to replace my personal workflow that I'd been using a
home instance of JIRA for for some time.

I thought about opening it up, but TBH there's loads of these things already,
and the real value for me is that I built it myself and it conforms perfectly
to what I need. I looked at a few others, but the overhead of grokking someone
else's tool was just too much of a hassle for me.

The ergonomics of these things are really close to perfect when you decide
yourself what features you want and how they should be implemented.

~~~
ryang2718
I couldn't agree more about the difficulty of grokking somebody else's tool.

The thing is though it took me a long time to get to the level where I could
put something like this together and I wish I could have had some sort of
guidance earlier on.

That's why I've tried to make my implementation modular, so others can take
the things that they haven't figured out from mine and implement it in there
workflow.

I should get around to documenting it so others can take replicate, imitate or
fork it.

~~~
zwischenzug
I wish you the best!

------
ryang2718
I haven't been on here for long, but I must say, I'm really amazed at how
friendly this community is! HackerNews really sets itself apart.

------
blackrock
The shell had autocomplete suggestions?

~~~
ryang2718
I’m not sure what you mean.

